# Samsung verkauft Festplattensparte an Seagate



## -Pinhead- (19. April 2011)

Wie heute bekannt wurde, plant Samsung seine Festplattensparte an Seagate zu verkaufen.

Die gesamte Übernahme soll Seagate 1,4 Milliarden US-Dollar kosten, wovon 687.5 Millionen US-Dollar in Seagate-Aktien und der Rest in Bar gezahlt werden sollen. Samsung wird dadurch zweitgrößter Teilhaber von Seagate.

Samsung begründete den Verkauf darin, dass man sich stärker auf die Produktion von Flash-Speicherchips konzentrieren wolle. Außerdem sei das Geschäft mit HDDs für Samsung mit Verlusten behaftet.

Seagate verspricht sich, aus dem Deal gestärkt hervorzugehen, insbesondere durch die Erschließung neuer Märkte in China und Südost-Asien.

Quelle


----------



## Painkiller (19. April 2011)

Dann heißt es ab jetzt: Seagate vs. Western Digital

WD hat nämlich die HDD-Sparte von Hitachi gekauft. 

Danke für die News!


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (19. April 2011)

Mh, ob das die Kartellämter mitmachen? ..... 


Und Seagate vs. WD ist nicht mehr wirklich 'ne "Wahl" btw .... wer kauft schon freiwillig von Seagate?


----------



## Westfale_09 (19. April 2011)

Samsung fand ich immer ganz gut.  Selber welche drin gehabt 

Aber naja nehm ich halt Seagate


----------



## ghostadmin (19. April 2011)

Wieso sollte man nicht freiwillig von Seagate kaufen?


----------



## Star_KillA (19. April 2011)

Kann man trotzdem noch z.b. eine Spinpoint kaufen ?


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (19. April 2011)

Dann werde ich in Zukunft wohl WD nehmen müssen wenn Samsung als meine 1. Wahl wegfällt. Seagate kaufe ich aus Prinzip nicht mehr.


----------



## Forseti (19. April 2011)

Meine zwei 500GB Seagate HDDs laufen seit 3 Jahren einwandfrei, da kann ich nicht meckern.


----------



## Stingray93 (19. April 2011)

Hat für uns wohl nur mehr Nachteile als Vorteile, da es mitlehrweile nur noch 2 große Konkurenten gibt.
Ich selber habe zwei F3 als Datengrab und eine OCZ SSD bei mir am werkeln...


----------



## NCphalon (19. April 2011)

dann wird die nächste wohl ne Caviar Green (Billiger als Seagate un intellipower)


----------



## Low (19. April 2011)

Was habt ihr denn gegen Seagate? Könnt ihr bitte Gründe bei euch in den Beiträgen nennen?


----------



## Killertofu (19. April 2011)

also ich sehe das gar nicht so schlimm, somit schließen sich die konkurenten in sachen leisen festplatten "zusammen" und es gibt somit eventuell bessere produkte und bessere preise. Warum hier einige sagen seagate kaufe ich aus prinzip nicht sagen verstehe ich schon, sie hatten leider schlechte erfahrungen damit gemacht denke ich mal. Wenn man sowas aber unbegründet sagt finde ich das schwachsinn.

Ich selbst werde aber definitiv weiterhin seagate kaufen, Western Digital haben bei mir derzeit immernoch ein massensterben. Ich selbst hatte 2. eine nach 2 wochen kaputt, die andere hat knapp 2 jahre gehalten. bei meinem opa waren auch 2 wd drin, beide nach 3 monaten ausgestiegen, die nächsten gingen dann 1 jahr. bei meinem vater und meinem bruder die wd's hielten auch nicht wirklich lange, 1,5 jahre ist mmn nix.

dagegen habe ich jetzt noch eine ganz alte seagate die jetzt schon 11 jahre lebt, wenn auch die letzten 3 jahre eher schläft. in meinem laptop werkelt eine momentus xt nachdem die wd darin nach 5 monaten nicht mehr wollte und in meinem neuen rechner werkeln 3 seagates im raid5. also ich kann mich da nicht wirklich beschweren.

edit:
@NCphalon: wo ist die caviar green denn großartig billiger? bei meinem standartdealer ist die 1,5tb ganze 3€ teuerer (ja ich weiß ein witz^^)


----------



## NCphalon (19. April 2011)

Festplatten/SATA 3.5" Western Digital/Seagate, ab 2TB | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (19. April 2011)

Low schrieb:


> Was habt ihr denn gegen Seagate? Könnt ihr bitte Gründe bei euch in den Beiträgen nennen?


 
Ich war damals direkt betroffen als die 7200.11 Serie auszufallen begonnen hatte , damals hat Seagate das Problem über Monate totgeschwiegen , Threads gelöscht und die Ausfälle als typisch abgestempelt. 
Umfragen haben gezeigt das nach 3 Monaten eine überdurchschnittlich hohe Ausfallquote auftrat, man konnte fast davon ausgehen dass die Platte ausfällt. 

Ein Supportmitarbeiter hat mal von über 30%(!) Rücklaufquote gesprochen , das ist nicht mehr typisch. Erst als die Medien davon Wind bekommen haben hat Seagate eine neue Firmwareversion rausgebracht und das Problem damit gelöst. Die Daten der kaputten Platten waren aber trotzdem weg , denn erst nachdem das Problem offiziell wurde hat Seagate die Daten gerettet , vorher war es ein Garantieaustausch und der Kunde verlor seine Daten und das obwohl Seagate eine eigene Datenrettungsfirma besitzt.

Sorry aber so ein Verhalten sehe ich nicht ein , wenn man Fehler macht sollte man auch zu diesem stehen oder zumindest so schnell lösen dass keiner was davon mitkriegt oder einen Schaden hat, aber totschweigen und vertuschen bei einem Serienfehler ,das toleriere ich nicht.


----------



## Stingray93 (19. April 2011)

Seagate kauft Festplatten-Sparte von Samsung für 1,375 Milliarden Dollar - seagate, samsung

ist bereits auf der Main


----------



## Killertofu (19. April 2011)

NCphalon schrieb:


> Festplatten/SATA 3.5" Western Digital/Seagate, ab 2TB | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland



na da ist es ja nur 1 cent^^ und dafür haste bei den seagates schon sata3, auch wenn mans eigentlich nicht braucht^^


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (19. April 2011)

super! 

das war es dann wohl mit der tollen spintpoint f3 und f4 serie^^

seagate kaufe ich aus prinzip nicht. WD tut es auch, habe selber einige davon. 

trotzdem schade ...


----------



## NCphalon (19. April 2011)

Killertofu schrieb:


> na da ist es ja nur 1 cent^^ und dafür haste bei den seagates schon sata3, auch wenn mans eigentlich nicht braucht^^


 
Eben, im Gegensatz zu Intellipower, was die Platte bei Bedarf mit 7200rpm drehen lässt. bei Seagate muss man dafür bei der Größe 120€ bezahlen.


----------



## mattinator (19. April 2011)

An den Produkten wird sich (vorerst) sicher nicht viel ändern, gab ja schon genug Beispiele dafür. Die SpinPoint sind schon gut und letztlich zählt das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis insgesamt, also auch die Zuverlässigkeit. Leider kennt man Probleme in letzterem Bereich bei neuen Produkten meistens nicht vor dem Kauf.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. April 2011)

Wenn Samsung jetzt weg bricht bleibt quasi nur noch Seagate, WD kommt mir nicht ins Haus


----------



## .Mac (19. April 2011)

Das heisst nächsten Monat noch eine F4 kaufen...


----------



## Own3r (19. April 2011)

So eine S.....! Ich will diesen Seagate Schrott nicht haben. Ich war mit Samsung immer zufrieden. Dann muss ich mich wohl an WD gewöhnen.


----------



## Forseti (19. April 2011)

was soll an Seagate schlecht sein? Die laufen sicher, leise und schnell oder sind meine Platten eine Ausnahme?


----------



## X6Sixcore (19. April 2011)

Ich hatte jetzt fast 10 Jahre lang ne WD800JB.

Die ist immer gelaufen, nie Probleme mit gehabt.

Aber Seagate-Platten verschiedenster Baureihen hab ich schon defekt vor mir liegen sehen.


Jetzt bin ich mal auf einen anderen Hersteller, nämlich Samsung, umgestiegen und was passiert? Die machen dicht.

Kauf ich mir noch eine zweite F4 oder nicht? Von brauchen kann ich nicht sprechen, die schon vorhandenen 2TB werde ich auf absehbare zeit eh nicht voll kriegen, das war schon mit der 80er von WD so. und ich hab noch 120 + 200 in Reserve...

*grübel*grübel*

MfG


----------



## ProNoob (19. April 2011)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Ich war damals direkt betroffen als die 7200.11 Serie auszufallen begonnen hatte , damals hat Seagate das Problem über Monate totgeschwiegen , Threads gelöscht und die Ausfälle als typisch abgestempelt.
> Umfragen haben gezeigt das nach 3 Monaten eine überdurchschnittlich hohe Ausfallquote auftrat, man konnte fast davon ausgehen dass die Platte ausfällt.
> 
> Ein Supportmitarbeiter hat mal von über 30%(!) Rücklaufquote gesprochen , das ist nicht mehr typisch. Erst als die Medien davon Wind bekommen haben hat Seagate eine neue Firmwareversion rausgebracht und das Problem damit gelöst. Die Daten der kaputten Platten waren aber trotzdem weg , denn erst nachdem das Problem offiziell wurde hat Seagate die Daten gerettet , vorher war es ein Garantieaustausch und der Kunde verlor seine Daten und das obwohl Seagate eine eigene Datenrettungsfirma besitzt.
> ...


 
ich auch war ne baracuda selbe serie 320 gb... 2 monate im rechner drin und dann tod... 8 wochen auf ne neue gewartet pustekuchen... die haben die einfach nur repariert nujaaa sie rennt jetz wieder als externe voll gepackt bis an den rand mit daten 

hab seit dem nur noch WD drin da mein dad uralte IDE platten von WD daheim had und die laufen immernoch nach 10 jahren....leute DAS waren noch festplatten mit 10 gb speicher usw ^^

seagate is schrott meiner meinung nach und jetz machen der beste festplatten hersteller und der schlechteste gemeinsame sache... naa wunderbar ^^

danke an Mastermaisi777 jetz weis ich wenigstens den hintergrund und bin ganz deiner meinung


----------



## Gelöschter Account 0003 (19. April 2011)

krass seagate ,erst maxtor jetz samsung! ich persöhnlich finde Western Digatal HDD´s am besten  was nicht heisen soll das seagate meilen schlechter ist! ,seagate kann sich sehen lassen ,aber finde es schade das samsung die platten sparte abgibt! naja da hinter steckt eh eine strategy nur vorteile für beide firmen! naja kapitel Samsung HDD´s ist für mich sowieso seit langen zu!


----------



## omega™ (19. April 2011)

Das witzige ist ja, dass *dort* steht, dass Seagate auch Flash Chips von Samsung bekommt.

//: Upps... das steht ja auch in der Quelle des ersten Posts ^^


----------



## riedochs (20. April 2011)

Samsung dürfte sich zu sehr auf den Endkundenmarkt konzentriert haben. Der Preiskampf da ist hart. Das Geld verdient man nunmal mit den Enterprise Platten. Die berüchtigte Barracuda 7200.11 Serie läuft bei mir Problemlos seit einem Jahr im Server.


----------



## Axel_Foly (20. April 2011)

hab insgesamt 3 seagateplatten und hatte noch nie probleme damit ... die älteste die immer noch arbeitet ist schon 5 jahre. kann also eigentlich nicht so schlecht sein ... 
die restlichen zwei platten sind von samsung


----------



## PixelSign (20. April 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Kann man trotzdem noch z.b. eine Spinpoint kaufen ?


 
dann wollen wir mal in die glaskugel schauen


----------



## BlueShorty (20. April 2011)

Der Kauf muss doch noch vom Kartellamt abgesegnet werden. Bis dahin ändert sich für die Endkunden nichts. Denn wenn das Kartellamt nein sagt, wäre es blöd für Seagate oder Samsung, wenn sie die Produktion schon umgebastelt hätten. 
Denke das Seagate an der SP - F3/F4 nicht viel ändern wird, sondern eher sich noch was abguckt.


----------



## seltsam (20. April 2011)

Hoffen wir mal,das die Qualität bleibt.Ich habe selbst noch nie eine defekte Samsung erlebt,und Ich hatte schon so einige Festplatten in der Hand.
Die Platten habe ich nur ausgetauscht,weil sie mir zu klein wurden für meine Server.


----------



## Stricherstrich (20. April 2011)

Auf meine Samsung bin ich ausversehen schon draufgetreten es wurde gegen sie (Im Betrieb) gegengetreten und das ding läuft noch wie ne 1.


----------



## Clawhammer (20. April 2011)

Dann gibt es nur noch Crap...


----------



## da_exe (20. April 2011)

Ne gute News, die Wahl is ja dann klar. Nur noch Seagate Platten kaufen. 
WD sind mir schon des öfteren in den digitalen Himmel abegwandert. Von meinen beiden Platten is die Seagate zwar die lautere, aber dafür auch schneller.


----------



## Clawhammer (20. April 2011)

Mich störts eh nicht ob ich ne Turbine neben mir zustehen habe oder sonst was zum zocken hab ich immer kopfhörer auf


----------



## Jami (20. April 2011)

Also in meiner externen von Seagate ist eine Spinpoint drin und zwar ab Produktion :O


----------



## KrHome (20. April 2011)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> wer kauft schon freiwillig von Seagate?


Das gleiche hätte ich jetzt über WD gesagt. 
Mir ist in den letzten 10 Jahren keine Seagateplatte ausgefallen. Und davor hab ich einfach noch keine besessen.


----------



## GoldenMic (20. April 2011)

Mhm 2 Seagate waren in meinem alten Medion Aldi PC drin..nom nom nom...gehen tun sie ja noch nach 9 Jahren..ein Zeichen Gottes?


----------



## crytake (20. April 2011)

Ich hab schon haufen Samsung-Festplatten gekauft. Ich hatte noch nie ein Problem gehabt! Ich hoffe, dass die Qualität bleiben wird.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. April 2011)

Hmm, Samung gibts im HDD Markt nicht mehr. 
Also entweder Crap (WD) oder Müll (Seagate) kaufen. Verdammter Dreck. 
Ich kaufe keine HDDs mehr, alles wird auf SSD umgestellt, was kostet eine 2TB SSD noch mal?


----------



## Rollora (20. April 2011)

Wie sie alle gegen Seagate usw flamen, weil ihnen mal eine Platte eingegangen ist, was bei 1000 ausgelieferten platten im Durchschnitt nicht mal 1x vorkommt und dann oft, weil der User die Platte falsch behandelt hat...

Vielleicht ist auch einfach der User schuld, weil viele Daten futsch sind, nicht die Plattenhersteller. Backup ist ja nicht erst seit heute ein Begriff und wer keine Macht ist halt selbst schuld und nicht WD, SG Samsung oder Harry Potter


----------



## DarthLAX (20. April 2011)

dazu sag ich nur OMG (meine letzten ausflüge zu seagate was platten anging waren immer MIES  (hatte z.B. in meinem jetzigen desktop PC 2 platten der firma als raid system verbaut - inzw. werkeln da WD platten drin....2 externe hatte ich auch noch von da, beide nach bisal über nem jahr schrott))

d.h. in zukunft werden dann wohl doch alle meine platten von WD kommen  (sind zwar ein wenig lauter als die spinnpoints (wenn ich die caviar blacks nehme) aber auch mehr cache da, dafür 

mfg LAX


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. April 2011)

Rollora schrieb:


> Wie sie alle gegen Seagate usw flamen, weil ihnen mal eine Platte eingegangen ist, was bei 1000 ausgelieferten platten im Durchschnitt nicht mal 1x vorkommt und dann oft, weil der User die Platte falsch behandelt hat...
> 
> Vielleicht ist auch einfach der User schuld, weil viele Daten futsch sind, nicht die Plattenhersteller. Backup ist ja nicht erst seit heute ein Begriff und wer keine Macht ist halt selbst schuld und nicht WD, SG Samsung oder Harry Potter


 
Ich hab deutlich mehr Samsung Platten verbaut als Seagate oder WD, trotzdem sind mehr WDs und Seagates kaputt gegangen, schon komisch.
Ich tippe mal, dass Samsung weniger auf Temperaturschwankungen reagiert als die der Mitbewerber.


----------



## slayerdaniel (20. April 2011)

Rollora schrieb:


> Backup ist ja nicht erst seit heute ein Begriff und wer keine Macht ist halt selbst schuld und nicht WD, SG Samsung oder Harry Potter


 
Ändert aber nichts daran, dass ich den Ärger und finanzielle Belastung habe(einschicken, Neukauf etc) durch den Plattenausfall, da hilft mir auch kein Backup.


----------



## Star_KillA (20. April 2011)

Kann man Samsung jetzt noch kaufen oder nicht ?


----------



## Rollora (20. April 2011)

slayerdaniel schrieb:


> Ändert aber nichts daran, dass ich den Ärger und finanzielle Belastung habe(einschicken, Neukauf etc) durch den Plattenausfall, da hilft mir auch kein Backup.


 Du arbeitest mit hardware mit beweglichen Teilen. Was erwartest du? Dass sie unzerstörbar ist?
Klar, alles was aus beweglichen Teilen besteht wird früher oder später, je nach Behandlung usw kaputt. Daran sind weder Festplattenhersteller noch sonstwer schuld, die versuchen eh eine möglichst geringe Ausfallrate zu erzielen. Eher noch die Physik


----------



## Forseti (20. April 2011)

Man müsste schon 10000 und mehr Festplatten von jedem Anbieter testen (mit gleicher Belastung und nicht zufällig), um aussagekräftige Beweise zu finden, dass Seagate schlechter ist, als die anderen. Die paar Festplatten die einige hier von Seagate hatten sind kaum genug für eine Statistik.


----------



## Altair94 (21. April 2011)

Naja.. 
Ich bleibe mal gespannt, wie sich das entwickelt, schließlich gibt ja neben Festplatten auch noch SSDs, die sich zwar noch nicht als Datengrab eignen, aber wer weiß was die Technik noch so bringt?


----------



## fuddles (21. April 2011)

So ein shit. Ein Grund mit der nächsten Platte auf SSD only umzusteigen. Dammich nochmal...


----------



## KILLTHIS (21. April 2011)

Also ich nutze seit Jahren WD und hatte bisher nicht einen Ausfall oder Crash. Auch meine mitlerweile fast 8 Jahre alte WD werkelt wie am ersten Tage. Seagate hatte ich bisher noch keine am Laufen, daher keine Ahnung, ob diese so viel schlechter sind. Wenn es aber so weiter geht, dann ist bald SSD-Only angesagt und dann kann man wieder für ein bisschen Kapazität viel verlangen, was insbesondere für Nutzer mit größerem Platzbedarf ein Horror sein dürfte.


----------



## ph1driver (24. April 2011)

Dachte gerade wir haben den 1 April. Schade um die F3 500GB und vorallem die F4 320GB, beides Super Platten. Na dann bin ich mal auf die Seagate F3/F4 gespannt.


----------



## riedochs (26. April 2011)

Da wird sich für den Endverbraucher so schnell nichts ändern. Seagate wird nicht von Heute auf Morgen alle Samsung Produkte einstellen. Das kommt nach und nach wenn neue Modellreihen kommen.


----------



## ph1driver (26. April 2011)

Besser wärs.


----------

